# audi tt 2008 model abs



## frikkie (Jan 26, 2010)

hi there dear friends. i have a audi which the abs brake lights are coming on whiles driving the car or stationary. i have checked all the fuses for any cracks or to see if they blown. cleaned the main earth straps to pump. i also did a final control diagnoses a few times. still the abs lights come on. whats very strange to me is that this barely has 30000km on the clocks. could some member pleas advic me what to try next please. and if so that the pump is the problem, what exactly goes wrong inside. i need to explain to the customer in technical terms. many thanks in advance friends. keep well. i sent log. sometimes fault comes up as intermittent.


Friday,22,June,2012,13:43:09:36545
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2
Data version: 20120126



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8J0-614-517.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 8J0 614 517 HW: 8J0 614 517 
Component and/or Version: ESP MK60E1 0130
Software Coding: 0017424
Work Shop Code: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: EADE35E2C564483
1 Fault Found:

01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 250
Mileage: 28583 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2026.05.24
Time: 13:40:29

Freeze Frame:
Count: 192
Count: 12545
Count: 107
Count: 48896

.


----------



## frikkie (Jan 26, 2010)

no help anybody


----------

